# Dishwasher only drains when push drain button



## jbandyk (Feb 7, 2012)

Have a 10 year old kenmore dishwasher. Lately, it leaves water at the bottom after the cycle is finished. If I push the Cancel/Drain button, it will usually drain, though a few times I have had to try several times before all the water is gone. 
I have let vinegar and baking soda sit in the bottom and that does seem to help but maybe I not doing that enough? Any suggestions?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like you may have a partially restriction in the drain hose or the pump. Will have to take it all apart until you find it.


----------

